# Can anyone tell me what this is on my dogs back?



## CircusMaximusBC (Aug 7, 2009)

i noticed it the other day it doesnt seem to bother her at all even when i touch it . im pretty sure it isnt a tick but then again im not expert thats why im here


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

I don't know what it is, but if it's troubling you, maybe a call to the vet would be the best thing to do.


----------



## chrisn6104 (Jun 8, 2009)

Looks like a mole or skin growth. Could be harmless but you should have the vet look at it to make sure.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Ticks have legs. THat looks like a scab or something


----------



## CircusMaximusBC (Aug 7, 2009)

Keechak said:


> Ticks have legs. THat looks like a scab or something



thats what i was wondering maybe a scab from her and my lab playing? ill have to keep and eye on it


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

Keechak said:


> Ticks have legs. THat looks like a scab or something


That looks like a scab left by a tick actually. Have you pulled one off of that area recently? Sometimes they can leave pretty serious scabs.


----------



## CircusMaximusBC (Aug 7, 2009)

trumpetjock said:


> That looks like a scab left by a tick actually. Have you pulled one off of that area recently? Sometimes they can leave pretty serious scabs.


nope havent pulled any off her though i do check for them often. so should i just keep and eye on it ?


----------



## mandymmr (May 22, 2009)

Looks like a scab. I wouldn't worry about it too much


----------



## climber (Apr 28, 2008)

Our dog recently had the -exact- same thing. Our vet told us that it was most likely the result of a bot fly. Gross. 

The "plug", hair and all, eventually fell out and healed.


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

looks like a bot fly sometimes you can push them out we had a kitten come in at the shelter with one i pressed on the side of the sore and it came out 
GROSS for sure 
jamie


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

I agree it looks like a bot fly. These come from flies laying eggs on the animal (usually the legs). The eggs hatch into larva that travel thru the skin and eventually mature under the skin with a hole to the outside for breathing. If you squeeze the skin around the hole, a large worm like larva will energe. If left alone, the larva will hatch into a new bot fly and the cycle goes round again. 

If you remove the larva (assuming that is what this is), lavage the hole with saline and then antibiotics and the lesion will typically heal.


----------

